# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  подскажите простую программу видеомонтажа самую удобную для вставки титров.

## Pavelasd

Встроенный в винду муви мэйкер, конечно, удобный, но виснет или выдаётся сообщение об ошибке, если создаю сильно много титров. Нужно просто создать видео из песни и титров, подразумевающих текст песни, типа караоке, но не караоке, так как во-первых не необходимо, чтобы отмечались те буквы, которые сейчас нужно петь, а во вторых это именно песня, с вокалом, а не просто мелодия. Просто, чтоб видели одновременно и текст, который поётся, но не весь сразу, а по одной строчке, т.е. каждый титр содержит одну строчку и получается много титров и муви мэйкер виснет. Пробовал Ulead Video Studio, Pinacle Studio, Womble MPEG Video Wizard DVD, всё неудобно, а муви мэйкере всё незатейлево, просто написал текст и появляется он в нужном размере и по центру с выбранным эффектом.

----------


## Lariza

Pinnacle Studio 15

----------

drobot1978 (13.09.2012)

----------


## Pavelasd

> Pinnacle Studio 15


да там нельзя, блин, вставлять текст в титры (

----------


## Lariza

> да там нельзя, блин, вставлять текст в титры (


как раз там и можно!!! Просто надо уметь работать с программой!

----------


## Pavelasd

> как раз там и можно!!! Просто надо уметь работать с программой!


ну тогда это никакая не простая программа, а я ведь простую спрашивал

----------


## evgesha3

Адобе премьер про. Разобраться не сложно, тем более что уроков по ней очень много.

----------

